# Wow, really rare bike, never seen one before.



## Bikermaniac (Apr 12, 2018)

Awesome construction, super rare frame, love it, but I don't love the price tag on it.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263598122702


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2018)

Kind of looks like a 1936 Indian with out a tank.


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 12, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 787378




Yes they do, a lot. Hey, that was my backyard, my garage and my Indians.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 13, 2018)

Not sure what you are looking at but other than general shape it's nothing like those Indians.  Did you note the springer seat post?   Dig it.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 18, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> Not sure what you are looking at but other than general shape it's nothing like those Indians.  Did you note the springer seat post?   Dig it.




The Indians have a spring tube seat post, this is a leaf spring seat "tube", same principle, different method.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 18, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> The Indians have a spring tube seat post, this is a leaf spring seat "tube", same principle, different method.




I do know that Indian motorcycles (see picture at left) had springs in the seat tubes, didn't know that about their bicycles.

Mike


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 19, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> I do know that Indian motorcycles (see picture at left) had springs in the seat tubes, didn't know that about their bicycles.
> 
> Mike




Mike, nice bike, I own an Indian motorcycle myself, but I think I didn't explain myself correctly. Indian bicycle does not have a coil spring inside the seat tube, but the tube itself works as a spring. It's a floating tube and it's not attached to anything in the back so It has a spring action. Hopefully this will clarify the confusion.
Nelson


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 19, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Mike, nice bike, I own an Indian motorcycle myself, but I think I didn't explain myself correctly. Indian bicycle does not have a coil spring inside the seat tube, but the tube itself works as a spring. It's a floating tube and it's not attached to anything in the back so It has a spring action. Hopefully this will clarify the confusion.
> Nelson
> 
> So just to be a total noodge on this, on the red and blue bikes that Catfish pictured, the rear racks are not attached to the seat post?  The silver one with the tank however, seems to have made the spring ability of the seat tube inactive by attaching a cross bar to it.
> ...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 19, 2018)

The Silver one has a "floating tank" (all of them came with it), that mean the bike does not have a cross bar but only the tank in the middle. The floating tank is attached at the seat tube by a bracket and to the head tube by a leaf spring so the seat tube can still move back and forth freely.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 19, 2018)

Please see explanation above.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks for that...


----------



## fattyre (Apr 20, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Awesome construction, super rare frame, love it, but I don't love the price tag on it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-bicycle-elastic-bike-safety-penny-farthing/263598122702?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> View attachment 787353






That has to be one terrible riding bike!

Look at the lack of seat set back & the lack of dampening on the spring.  That seat post spring thing would move forward just as fast as it went backwards.  

Would love to see someone ride that seated over some speed bumps.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 21, 2018)

fattyre said:


> That has to be one terrible riding bike!
> 
> Look at the lack of seat set back & the lack of dampening on the spring.  That seat post spring thing would move forward just as fast as it went backwards.
> 
> Would love to see someone ride that seated over some speed bumps.




I've never owned or rode a bike like that so I can not comment on the subject.


----------

